# When to start looking for another dog?



## Emoore

How did you know, when your beloved dog had passed, that it was the right time to start looking for another?

Since Cash passed 3 weeks ago, I have been sad and depressed every day. I know a lot of it is grief, but Cash made me smile and laugh a hundred times a day, and so much of each day was taken up in playing with him, exercising, training, etc. I find myself at loose ends, not knowing what to do with myself and my time, missing his sweet funny presence. Not to mention that a big part of the reason we adopted him 3 years ago was because I knew I'd need something to keep me going when Rocky eventually passed. Now that Rocky is 8 that eventuality is even closer. 

How do I know when I'm ready?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I am so sorry for your loss. Nothing heals a broken heart, better than a wet nose. Only you will know when you are ready. No dog replaces another, but given a chance, a new dog will help fill that void and you will learn to love him for what is special about him. If you are unsure you are ready, would you consider fostering for a rescue or shelter? You would be helping to save a life and may even find that you are ready to open your heart to a new love.


----------



## Emoore

Stevenzachsmom said:


> If you are unsure you are ready, would you consider fostering for a rescue or shelter? You would be helping to save a life and may even find that you are ready to open your heart to a new love.



Thanks for your words. I've been a foster with Austin GSD Rescue for 5 years. Cash was a failed foster.  When I do get another dog it will be a rescue. After Cash's passing, though, I found myself becoming irrationally angry at my foster dog for the smallest things. The real reason I was angry, of course, was because he was alive and my boy was dead.


----------



## Stosh

It's so different for all of us- the only thing I can say is that if you feel there's room in your heart for another then it's the right time. You've been through such a traumatic loss and naturally feel the loss in a different way than a more natural passing where you have time to reconcile your feelings. I don't mean in any way to disrespect Cash and his place in your family, but I have a feeling that a pup would help heal your heart. I know it did for me when I lost Omy. I still miss her desperately but the process of looking for a pup and bringing her home brought a kind of joy and hope that only a new dog in your life can bring. I was able to honor her by giving the love I had for her to another.


----------



## chevysmom

I am so very sorry for your loss. I think you'll just know. It's different for everyone, too. My mom lost her (14yr old) dog last year and she still isn't ready for another one yet. When my Chow passed away, I wanted another dog right away. I never felt as if I was replacing him or anything, but I just love the companionship that dogs bring.  I fostered and then when we found her a home, we started looking for a GSD.


----------



## armymp1014

when bandit got dognapped it was really hard but i decided i was going to wait till i had a house of my own. it was hard to wait but i knew it would be best for the dog and i. i am sorry for your loss. i think you will know in your heart when it is time


----------



## Zoeys mom

If your finding yourself peeved with the untrained behavior of another dog it may be too soon. You don't want to unintentionally project your expectations of Cash on a new dog expecting them to be who he was. I've lost a beloved friend and know what it's like when what you want isn't there in another dog. I knew it was time when it was okay to have a dog that wouldn't be anything like my dobe Zeus. I just was ready for a new life with a new friend and content on him being whoever he was going to be. 8 years later my lab is my best friend and partner in crime. He's nothing like Zeus and thats okay because I love who he is


----------



## W.Oliver

Emoore said:


> How did you know, when your beloved dog had passed, that it was the right time to start looking for another?


Emoore,

The first time I ever posted on this board was when I discovered my GSD was dieing. She was my "Dog of a Lifetime". I was selfish, and brought home my current GSD before she passed. I had always wanted two, and couldn't bare the thought of being alone in the sense of my canine companion. My dog of a lifetime passed only four months after I brought my current GSD home. She went at home, with us, in the kitchen, with family life all around her, with no pain, and not alone.

I think you'll know when you're ready. Whenever that is.....I bet a puppy search/rescue will get you jazzed! A puppy bounce in your step!

I still slip and call my current GSD by my dog of a lifetime's name every once in a while, and it makes me sad...I compare them....I love them both, as I am sure I will love the puppy I am waiting for...did I mention I've always wanted two?? If we're responsible owner's, and live well....I believe someday, we'll have a pack waiting to be reunited with us.

Go look for a puppy.

Wayne


----------



## BowWowMeow

I understand what you're going through. I adopted Kai because Chama was older (11) and I knew I couldn't handle losing her and not having another dog. Basu had died (suddenly, from hemangiosarcoma) about 2 months earlier. When Kai died suddenly (at age one) I was completely devastated and just about fell apart. 

Feeling the way you do now, about 3 weeks later I pulled a dog from a high kill shelter and fostered him for 2 months until I found him a good home. It was an impulse thing because I needed to do something with all that nervous energy and pain. He got along great with Chama but was not good with Cleo. I had to keep them separated 24/7 and go back and forth between them and that was extremely stressful for the whole household. I am very glad that I saved Peri's life but I definitely wasn't ready to adopt one of my own yet, especially one that would take a lot of work to integrate into the household. 

After that I looked very carefully for another dog that would be the perfect fit for my pack. It took a couple of months but I finally found Rafi. I chose a young adult instead of a puppy because I thought that would be a better fit for me and for Cleo and Chama. Although neither Basu nor Kai could ever be replaced, Rafi brought so much joy back into my life...and he has proved to be a perfect fit for my pack. 

So the moral of my story is that you might want to tough out the hard times right now, let yourself feel the grief and work through it, and then it may be easier to make space in your home and in your heart for a new dog in your family. 

I hope that made sense.... :hugs:


----------



## Emoore

W.Oliver said:


> Go look for a puppy.


Oh, it won't be a puppy.  It'll be some mangy, half-starved stray with heartworms and God-knows-what-else that I pick up at the shelter hours before he's supposed to be put down because no sane person wants to deal with him. Then I'll spend more on getting him healthy that I would have spent on a really well-bred puppy from a breeder. Those are the ones I seem to end up with. And I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

The IMOM people always say that your bridge pet will send you your next friend. 

I hope that Cash sends you that special dog when you are ready. 

:hugs:


----------



## Eva von Selah

You'll know. When you are able to think about another friend, you're getting close. Those few times you think about calling a rescue, shelter, or breeder but just aren't quite ready, you're getting close. When you make the call, you're ready. No sooner, no later.

I waited seven months, and your old friend deserves any amount of mourning time you give.


----------



## Ruthie

Emoore said:


> How did you know, when your beloved dog had passed, that it was the right time to start looking for another?
> 
> Since Cash passed 3 weeks ago, I have been sad and depressed every day. I know a lot of it is grief, but Cash made me smile and laugh a hundred times a day, and so much of each day was taken up in playing with him, exercising, training, etc. I find myself at loose ends, not knowing what to do with myself and my time, missing his sweet funny presence. Not to mention that a big part of the reason we adopted him 3 years ago was because I knew I'd need something to keep me going when Rocky eventually passed. Now that Rocky is 8 that eventuality is even closer.
> 
> How do I know when I'm ready?


I think it is different for different people. For us, our dogs are so much a part of our lives that they leave a big hole, just like you described. We got Bison only 2 months after losing Gator. Moose died just a few months ago and we are one a list for another puppy. We would have one already if there was one available that matches our criteria. I think you will just know in your gut when it is time and it sounds like you already have the answer but are looking for validation that it is ok. It is ok. 

How much you miss Cash, and wanting to get another dog is just a tribute to the relationship that you had together. It was too good of a thing to be without.


----------



## CaliBoy

Emoore, I am very sorry to hear what you are going through. I respect those who know they needed to wait, but there are some of us whose grief is such that it is better to get the new dog sooner than later. When my female GSD was still alive I had been looking at a certain male GSD puppy. Then I found out she had hemangiosarcoma and in one week she was gone. I went and picked up that puppy the day after she died. My family thought I was beyond crazy with grief and made a grave mistake getting the puppy--they said I needed to let time pass, that I couldn't give the puppy what he needed, that I would take out my grief on the puppy, and so on and so on. Yet I felt that I did what I had to do for my emotional survival.

I just know that some people plunge into such unspeakable grief and depression after a death that they sink deeper and deeper into a dark hole of sorts. I don't know if I am that type, but I didn't want to find out. Even 24 hours in the house without a dog was unbearable torture for me. 

I have no regrets--that puppy saved me, and in the very nick of time. It was the most bizarre couple of months for me, going between fits of laughter from the puppy's antics and non-stop playfulness to fits of crying because he physically resembled the dog that I had lost. But having a new dog sooner than later was essential for my slow recovery and finding a place of healing for my heart.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I also think it's different for different people. I have lived with german shepherds my entire life. 

When I lost Sami, had only the two aussies and Dodge, I knew Dodge was failing, and I knew I couldn't "not" have another gsd in my life should something happen to Dodge. So I got Masi. Dodge was with me another year after getting Masi, and taught her the ropes 

When I lost him, it was probably the most devastating, but thank god every day for Masi (and the aussies) who kept me sane and busy.

SInce I have always had multiple gsd's in my life, it's kinda weird having just "one", but I am definately enjoying her. I will get another in a few years since I don't want to go thru losing "two" within 6 months of each other ever again..

You will know when that special dog speaks to you


----------



## Stogey

When my 12yr ole GSD Max crossed over I was sad, angry and depressed all at the same time. I vowed to never ever own another dog and especially not another GSD. I was so attached to Max ... I bawled like a child when I laid him to rest under the Ash tree in the back yard. 
Several weeks later, my phone rang, it was a dear friend from down the street. She had a friend of hers drop in to say hello and brought along a German Shepherd that she was taking to the local GSD rescue. My friend asked if I was in the market for another GSD and I answered "absolutely not" she then asked if I would just come down to see the dog as he was on his way to the shelter. A very long story short, my new furry buddy DJ has been a part of my life and a very huge blessing for two years now. I relate this story only to say this, you know in your heart when it is time to let go and move on for there may be a blessing awaiting you just around the corner ...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Since adding a new dog to my house is a big commitment that may take a while, I always start looking very early. Cause looking is NOT getting. Finding a responsible breeder with a program you support take time, plus the chances of them having a litter on the ground (or even a bitch bred?) may be slim. 

So I could use all that time to adjust to my loss and come to terms with it and be better able to begin to look forward to getting a new puppy/dog in the not to distant future. Not as a replacement for my other dog. But as an additional blessing in my life to add to it.


----------



## bianca

I am so very sorry for your heartache. I agree that everyone is different. For me, it took about 6 years after loosing my last 2 before I could bring myself to look. I desperately wanted to get a new furry friend in those years but the pain of going through that again was what stopped me. I used to surround myself with friends that had dogs I could love! I am one of those unfortunate people Caliboy mentioned..plunged into a deep depression and so on. I think you will know when you are ready. :hugs:


----------



## W.Oliver

Emoore said:


> Oh, it won't be a puppy.  It'll be some mangy, half-starved stray with heartworms and God-knows-what-else that I pick up at the shelter hours before he's supposed to be put down because no sane person wants to deal with him. Then I'll spend more on getting him healthy that I would have spent on a really well-bred puppy from a breeder. Those are the ones I seem to end up with. And I wouldn't have it any other way.


You are a noble soul!


----------



## kiya

Emoore said:


> After Cash's passing, though, I found myself becoming irrationally angry at my foster dog for the smallest things. The real reason I was angry, of course, was because he was alive and my boy was dead.


When we lost Cheyenne, I also felt that way about our rescue, Chazzy. She was the one with all kinds of issues and Cheyenne was never sick a day in his life. My husband wanted to wait, he said at least a month. Well after a couple of days I couldn't stand the gloom and silence in our house, it was really horrible. I was on the phone before the week was over looking for a pup. 
You will know in your heart what you need to do for yourself.


----------



## Jax's Mom

When Xena died I went insane like I'd never seen myself before. I couldn't eat, sleep or or even listen to music in the car because it somehow seemed wrong to be happy. After we took her to the morgue to be cremated I even called the vet to check if she was really gone in case I was mistaken and she just had a seizure or something. Then I asked for her back and took her to the University 4 hours away for a necropsy... Then sat there in the car crying for hours before I went in because I didn't want to let her go yet. When I got home all I did was look at thousands of pictures of her for days. My bf didn't even know what to do with me... He probably thought I was going nuts. He arranged for us to adopt his friend's dog wub that they couldn't keep. I agreed; unfortunately (tongue in cheek) the dog was not a carbon copy of the dog I was replacing so I ended up secretly hating the dog and resenting my bf for sticking me with this sucky dog that I now had to take care of. A few months later I got Jax, our (other) perfect puppy and I somehow regained my sanity after that and now totally love both dogs.


----------



## DnP

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Since adding a new dog to my house is a big commitment that may take a while, I always start looking very early. Cause looking is NOT getting.


Like it's been said before, only YOU will know when you are ready for a new dog.

It was nearly a year after Dakota died until I got Phoenix. I just wasn't ready. What I did do, when the worst of my grief had passed, I started looking at rescue sights. I wasn't ready to have a new dog in my house, but I was ready to THINK about getting a new dog. When I saw Phoenix on the rescue's website, he tugged at my heart. I went to a meet and greet to see him and three other dogs and when I met him, wow, I knew he was the one. While he may have resembled Dakota physically, he was the complete polar opposite to my Dakota. 

I do find, from time to time, to call him by one of Dakota's nicknames, as do the rest of my family, but I'm not the least bit bothered. He's more than filled a void in my heart that was left when I said good-bye to Dakota.

I guess what I'm trying to say in all my ramblings...is your grief and your heart will let you know when you are ready for a new dog. It could be tomorrow, it could be a few months from now. I know it sounds so nebulous, but really, you will know.


----------



## Emoore

W.Oliver said:


> You are a noble soul!



Lol or a dumb one!


----------



## CaliBoy

kiya said:


> I couldn't stand the gloom and silence in our house, it was really horrible.


And when you live by yourself and your beloved GSD had the "run of the ranch" it is worse, I think. There is no one to talk to, no one to comfort you with words or a hug. There is no desire to watch TV or listen to music. The hours are passed looking through the doggie photos and reading stuff to see how you could have helped your friend more before they passed.

Between my study and the kitchen I had to walk by the guest room and her favorite bed to sleep on; I had to walk by her place in the dining room where she would always lay down and wait and see if I'd give her a treat after dinner; I had to walk by the sofa in the living room where she would lay down and watch TV with me, and by the time I finally got to the kitchen and saw her empty food and water bowl, I felt like I had walked through some House of Horrors on Halloween night.

Going to the bedroom at night is especially haunting. She isn't there and the ritual of laying down to sleep is unbearable. As another poster said in this forum, you don't want to go to sleep because you know that when you wake up in the morning, she won't be there.


----------



## APBTLove

If I were you, I would just go to the closest shelter and spend time with the dogs... If one speaks to your soul, that's how it goes.

When I unexpectedly lost my girl, the thought of another made me sick... But within a month I was looking for another to share my life with. Two months later I had a fluffball running around the house named Jaeger, and with my luck I got an unstable jackarse. 

But being at the shelter after she passed was a sad and happy thing... maybe you'll meet a dog there that you will just know is the one.


----------



## clearcreekranch

And remember, usually we don't pick our animal companions, they pick us.


----------



## ChristenHolden

Everyone is differant when my boy Trouble passed in Nov. I started looking for another BIG dog about 2 months later. And in April I rescued/bought Bella. To me it was sooner the better others wait YEARS before they can get another dog. I'm sorry for your loss abd wish you the best of luck in what ever you decide.


----------



## EchoGSD

When I lost my last GSD 5 years ago I was heartbroken, as you are over Cash. So very sorry for your loss. I actually found it easier to foster a dog of another breed before I felt ready to bring home another forever dog. I took in a Husky mix parvo puppy (abandoned at the clinic by her owner for lack of funds & interest), after she was recovered I took her to some training classes and worked on her social skills. When she went to her forever home I thought I was ready for my new GSD. It still took some time having the new pup home before I let myself fall in love with her. Everyone is different: you'll know when you can imagine your life with a new pup/dog without feeling like you are betraying Cash. Which, of course, you won't be: he'd want you to love another dog!!


----------



## JazzNScout

Sorry for your loss. I think you know it when you see another dog and your heart feels that old tug, and you start feeling _excited_ over the idea of getting another dog. 

We got another dog only 2 months after Jasmine died -- Our main mission was to save him from being euthanized. But it was really too early. I was really "ready" again when I realized I was perusing rescues online and looking at younger and younger dogs. That was a year after her death.


----------



## Lilie

A week after I lost my Aussie after 13 years, a breeder who had the same lineage found out and and offered me a free male puppy. I thanked her but told her no. She surpised me with the puppy a week later on a Friday at my office. She told me to keep him for the weekend and return him if I didn't like him. 

I made the mistake of keeping him. Although he was a great dog, I never asked for his full potential. Never worked him. Never taught him tricks. I loved him, but he was just a good dog. And that was my fault. 

I was away at a horse show when he died, alone. Hubby came home from work and found him. I feel really bad because nothing the dog could do would ever be as good as my first Aussie. But I never gave him the chance to be something different. 

I will never make that mistake again.


----------



## frillint1

That's somewhat of the reason that I am getting a GSD pup in 2012, because my dog Smokey is 13 and he won't be around forever. With as much as we have been through together. I think the only way I will be able to go on is with another dog there to hold and cuddle, plus the presence of Smokey with help to socialize the pup.


----------



## Stosh

It took me almost two years to get another pup after I lost Omy aka [the Best Dog That Ever Lived]. I wish now I had gotten one a few years before she died so she could have helped train it and passed down some of her secrets to being a great dog. She really taught me a lot about being a dog, I hope I'm doing a good job of passing that along


----------



## zeusandfriends

*Now*

As I said before. I truly believe that are four legged friends have short life spans is because the man upstairs says there is another waiting for you and needs you.


----------



## vat

As so many here have already said, we are each different and you will know. When we lost Rio this past Feb he was only 18 months old and we were beyond words. I am the type that needs that cold nose and warm heart in my home but my husband was not ready. Because this was a puppy from a good breeder we had a replacement in a week.

We both love Max to pieces! I never thought about it but I guess Rio did send us Max. Good luck to you, it is never easy to loose a pup. :hugs:


----------



## Dennq

I lost Nitro June 14th 2010 to cancer, my first GSD. I lost my father in 08 and then my mother in 09. Yes three really bad years in a row. I felt that the only way I could keep on living was to get another dog so I got lucky and found a quality puppy four days later.

Being single, an only child, and without children this the only way I can continue to be happy is to share my life with as many dogs as possible. I have my border collie, my moms sheltie and now my new fuzzy buddy Ranger an awsum GSD.

Don't wait, life is way too short to be without a pet.


----------



## KZoppa

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> The IMOM people always say that your bridge pet will send you your next friend.
> 
> I hope that Cash sends you that special dog when you are ready.
> 
> :hugs:


 
I have to agree. I feel that when my cat Princess (best friend from the time i was 4-14 years old) sent me Zena. Surprising enough Zena wasnt a cat but my first dog that was all mine that my parents (yes i'm resentful) couldnt return or get rid of because THEY couldnt handle a dog. Between Princess and Zena there was Sugar. Sugar and i didnt get along very well after she turned 4. Zena filled that void left by Princess. It took 5 years before Zena came along. I truly feel that Princess sent me a dog instead of another cat because she knew i would always compare another cat to her and didnt need to do that. Zena isn't gone but i miss her tons and anxiously wait for when we live some place less humid so she can be with me again and i find myself comparing my current girl Shelby to Zena and they're polar opposites. Zena is my protector, cuddler, well behaved pillow for my kids or jungle gym. Shelby is mellow and just full of trouble lol. If you're getting angry over little things with a foster then you aren't ready. You dont want to compare a new dog to your favorite baby. You'll know when you're ready. your heart will tell you. One day you'll just get this feeling and you'll go to a rescue or the humane society/SPCA and you'll search through the various kennels. You'll see a dog that you just HAVE to meet and when you meet that dog, Cash you'll have this feeling thats the dog for you. Those feelings you'll get will be Cash's way of helping you move on.


----------



## VegasResident

When I lost my soul dog, Binky last November we said 10 years. In August of this year we brought home Romeo whom we placed an order for in March. He could not be more different than my Bink than night is to day in personality temperament and social nature. 

I will always miss my Bink, no one and no thing can replace her, but Romeo has a new spot in our heart. Yeah, I had forgotten what a pain in the a** a GSD puppy is...please remind me of this down the road...but he is making a whole new place as a family member.


My dear sweet soul dog Binky (1999 - 11/16/2009)










My new little monster...Romeo (born 6/10/2010)


----------



## VomBlack

When I lost Harley last November I was beyond devastated. Odin was 9 months old and still very much a puppy, and unfortunately during the grieving process I really reconsidered owning any dogs at all.. I was that upset. Looking back on it now I was so grateful I had him, he kept me busy and while I didn't want to admit it he kept things around the house light with his antics.

I wasn't really actively looking for another dog, but I knew it would be a shepherd if I did decide. Coming across Noire was such an unexpected fluke that something just clicked. Having another older, calmer female dog in the house just feels..right now. I agree with what someone earlier in the thread said about having those we lost sending us a new friend when the times right.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

I agree, everyone is different. It took me 10 years after I lost my Chiefy to get another dog. At the nine year mark, I was thinking about it, but it took another year to get my Wolfie.


----------



## BluePaws

I realized today that when I bring New Pup home it will be almost 6 months to the day that I lost my Willow. (It will actually be 6 months and 1 week.) Seems like only yesterday ... I dont think I'll ever stop missing her. I don't think I'll ever be able to get another white GSD .. she was too special to me. But I have room in my heart and life for another GSD ... it's time.


----------



## Kelly's Buddy

Some pretty deep stuff here, no offense. I couldn't stand it and went looking. 
I didn't last but a week an a half. Happy ever since.


----------



## VegasResident

BluePaws said:


> I realized today that when I bring New Pup home it will be almost 6 months to the day that I lost my Willow. (It will actually be 6 months and 1 week.) Seems like only yesterday ... I dont think I'll ever stop missing her. I don't think I'll ever be able to get another white GSD .. she was too special to me. But I have room in my heart and life for another GSD ... it's time.


I just passed the one year mark on 11/16 when we let Bink go due to inoperable cancer. My boy, myl ittle Romeo is 5 months old now. He is so diffferent from her I could be no more grateful. He has a wonderful deep heart and love of life. I am glad we have him. I still miss my girl and always will but I truly love my little man Rom.


----------



## idahospud49

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> The IMOM people always say that your bridge pet will send you your next friend.
> 
> I hope that Cash sends you that special dog when you are ready.
> 
> :hugs:


Oh man, the waterworks just flowed when I read that. It is funny, usually it is about 6 months before I get another puppy. However, Amadeus left such a huge hole in my heart that I started looking after about two months for a new puppy. I found a few, but nothing ever felt right. Last week I was even offered a purebred for a hugely discounted price, but it didn't feel right. However, once I discovered the breeder I am getting Glock from and was able to reserve a puppy it just felt right. My dad would probably have a heart attack if he knew what I will be paying for him, but to me it is worth it.

When I lost Amadeus it was totally unexpected. We live in a more remote area without any sort of animal clinic. He had gotten a rabies shot on Tuesday, Wednesday morning when I left for work he was acting like he wasn't feeling well. When I got home Wednesday afternoon he was sick. By Wednesday night I had sat with him all evening and sat and watched while he died. It was probably the hardest thing I have ever done. The hole he left is huge and I still have a hard time with it, but I am SOO excited to get a puppy I can barely stand it.


----------



## james1

Well you should start looking for a new dog onces you dog hits the age of 13 and above one more sign is when your dog starts limping or not strong enuff to walk very often


----------



## shannonrae

Emoore said:


> Oh, it won't be a puppy.  It'll be some mangy, half-starved stray with heartworms and God-knows-what-else that I pick up at the shelter hours before he's supposed to be put down because no sane person wants to deal with him. Then I'll spend more on getting him healthy that I would have spent on a really well-bred puppy from a breeder. Those are the ones I seem to end up with. And I wouldn't have it any other way.



The very best dogs are discovered this way!


----------



## Dogaroo

CaliBoy said:


> Going to the bedroom at night is especially haunting. She isn't there and the ritual of laying down to sleep is unbearable. As another poster said in this forum, you don't want to go to sleep because you know that when you wake up in the morning, she won't be there.


Wow, that's EXACTLY what was happening here, and I didn't even realize it until I read that. Yesterday morning I woke up with my arms wrapped around Gunner & my nose buried in his neck (fortunately he was aimed the right direction.... well, never mind that....) & I suddenly realized I had just gotten my first really sound sleep in several months. Not only did I sleep soundly, but Kaija did, too. (She was on my feet. I have restless legs & her warm weight settles them down.) She hasn't howled in the middle of the night even once since we got Gunner. 

And I've been getting to bed on time, too.


----------



## Emoore

Funny how this thread keeps getting resurrected. 

New pup is coming home in a few days. Excitement and anticipation are mixed with deep sadness. Every time I get really excited, I think of Cash again and it's like all the air gets squeezed out of my lungs. I really really really want him back. . . . so much.


----------



## decoman

We waited two years before getting our current pup after putting down are great dog for almost 8 years who we rescued from a bad situation... We even had a hard time getting another GSD and considered rescuing a Aussie... But after it was all said and done my wife said we should get another GSD as long as she didn't look like her "sadie" (Sadie was a sable and our new Millie is a black and tan)

cheers...


----------



## TankGrrl66

Emoore said:


> How did you know, when your beloved dog had passed, that it was the right time to start looking for another?
> 
> Since Cash passed 3 weeks ago, I have been sad and depressed every day. I know a lot of it is grief, but Cash made me smile and laugh a hundred times a day, and so much of each day was taken up in playing with him, exercising, training, etc. I find myself at loose ends, not knowing what to do with myself and my time, missing his sweet funny presence. Not to mention that a big part of the reason we adopted him 3 years ago was because I knew I'd need something to keep me going when Rocky eventually passed. Now that Rocky is 8 that eventuality is even closer.
> 
> How do I know when I'm ready?


I am so sorry for your loss of Cash.

Allow yourself to grieve. Feel all the feelings. It really hurts, as I am sure you are aware.

Pick something to take up the time you were spending on the dog who passed away. Keep exercising.

I have recently been down this same path. I went from four dogs to one in the span of 8 months (HSA, old age/bad QOL, genetic problem killing my youngest) and the pain was so unbearable (AND THE SILENCE) that I went to a rescue event two weeks after the third passed away and picked up a dog to foster. I was consumed by guilt, but I was so sick of being sad that I wanted to put that energy to making a difference. 

I adopted this foster dog. She is challenging me and engaging me, but she has done so much to help me heal from all of this. Am I going to mope around with the last dog standing? No. We are going outside, to the park, on a walk. We will not sit around and feel sad all day. We will go out into glorious sunshine and fresh air, and...well, this isn't so bad anyway. 

She helped me smile and laugh again, and now instead of shuffling feet and sniffles around my house, there is joy and wagging tails. My other dog went from losing his friends to making another one. 

We have dogs in our lives for many wonderful reasons. It hurts terribly when they go, but it is all strangely worth it.

Do what is best for you and your family - go with your gut, and do not supress your feelings.


----------



## charger

it's been 2 and half months since my boy passed. He was and still is the love of my life. I miss having a dog and find myself looking. But at the same time I feel it's too early. For me I feel like I would be not respecting my love for him by getting another dog. :crying:


----------

